# Anybody have a BLI steam loco that won't run?



## Weasel505 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

Couple days ago I purchased a BLI PRR J1A (2-10-4). Looks great, but when I try it on the track, it won't move. The lights work, the sound works, the smoke works. But it just won't go. I'm running DC (not DCC). I also have the PRR T1 and it runs fine on DC.

Any ideas? I know some folks have had trouble with BLI locos. Hope I'm not one of them.

Thanks for reading.

Weasel505


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

First, do you have a friend with DCC to see if it is a DC or DCC issue?

Second, mine always run better when the tender wheels have been cleaned.

You did not say if it was new or used.

Bill


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

You might want to try a "hard reset".there is a button on the sound board in the tender located in the rear on top of the board.
Open the tender by gently pulling up on the front(locomotive end) of the tender,in the gap where the plug exits the tender, above the drawbar pin. connect the locomotive and tender and put them on the track with the power off.push and hold the button while turning the power pack on. release the button and you should be back in business.If that fails,you'll have to ship it to bli for repair.I would suggest registering the warranty info first.
I have had the same problem occur with 2 of my bli locos ,the resset was successful on both of them.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

Does the locomotive "buzz" on the track. It sounds like you have a DCC only locomotive on a DC track.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Check the BLI Yahoo Group. You have to join but it's free. Once you're in do a search for your problem. If you don't find any answers then ask your questions there. But you could also call or email BLI about your problems.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Humor me on this one. I think I remember somebody having a similar problem with their BLI locomotive and after quadruple checking it they discover the wiring harness from the tender to the locomotive was not 100% plugged in.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

BLI harnesses must be pressed fully to the point where you are in danger of dislodging the receptacle under the cab. Not quite that hard, but you must ensure it is both squarely home and fully home. Otherwise, you get the dreaded immobile loco that will blow its horn, ring its bell, hiss, cheezy-talk...just wont' move.


----------



## Weasel505 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Dude you rock! It worked!*



ssgt said:


> You might want to try a "hard reset".there is a button on the sound board in the tender located in the rear on top of the board.
> Open the tender by gently pulling up on the front(locomotive end) of the tender,in the gap where the plug exits the tender, above the drawbar pin. connect the locomotive and tender and put them on the track with the power off.push and hold the button while turning the power pack on. release the button and you should be back in business.If that fails,you'll have to ship it to bli for repair.I would suggest registering the warranty info first.
> I have had the same problem occur with 2 of my bli locos ,the resset was successful on both of them.


I followed your directions and now it runs FINE! Definitely made my day. I hate the idea of having to send it somewhere. Thanks much. Steam locos are much more fun when they actually run.

Thanks again,

Weasel505 or Bob


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

You're very welcome!I'm glad it worked.I have about 20 bli locomotives ,15 which are steam.I am a fan of them ,I love the detail and the way they run.I have paragon 1,2 and 3 locomotives.I have had a few minor problems with them and have had long discussions with the bli repair guys.I only had to send one back,the board got fried when the club was ironing out problems transitioning from dc to dcc. Bli repaired it under warranty .


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im waiting for the 4-8-8-4 paragon3 big boy


----------

